# Does your tortoise like kisses too?



## OurTommy (Feb 23, 2014)

Tommy is such a friendly boy. Comes right over to see us when we're around. He even enjoys having kisses from his Mummy!


----------



## izel_ (Feb 23, 2014)

Hoe cute!! [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[TURTLE]


----------



## ascott (Feb 23, 2014)

As long as you don't slip him some tongue, all should make it out just fine....lol.... Cutie for sure...


----------



## sulcata101 (Feb 24, 2014)

That is TOO CUTE!!!! my little sulcata is too shy, he puts his/her head in his/her shell when I try to give Cheerio kisses


----------



## hunterk997 (Feb 24, 2014)

I think if I tried that with Clarice she'd take a nip out of my lip.


----------



## TortieLuver (Feb 24, 2014)

How darling just don't wear some bright red lipstick


----------



## jennanne (Feb 24, 2014)

Peanut loves kisses too [WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸


----------



## muu (Feb 25, 2014)

My little Loki would definitely bite. That's how he tests out everything new.


----------



## shannonluvsleon (Feb 25, 2014)

Aww sweet turtle loves!! My little sulcata is still pretty shy


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 21, 2014)

muu said:


> My little Loki would definitely bite. That's how he tests out everything new.


 I have a strong feeling that my Greek tort would bite too, therefore I have not tried giving it a kiss. Let alone that, torts in general do not like being cuddled so why risk being bitten?


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 21, 2014)

How cute!！!


----------



## Delilah1623 (Nov 21, 2014)

Omg! I keep feeling like a weirdo because Theodore is so cute I want to give him a little kiss sometimes and I'm like, don't do it. .. that's weird. .. now all bets are off!


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol cute but id be worried about salmonella


----------



## Elohi (Nov 21, 2014)

Beans, Watson, and Freckles are used to kisses. Beans seems to enjoy any and all handling. Watson tolerates it. Freckles is likes head rubs but could care less otherwise. 
Summer is tolerant but less sure of me because we are still new to one another. 
The hatchling has learned since hatch that I'm all about being in her face and handling her regularly.


----------



## MandaMonkey13 (Nov 21, 2014)

So cute! pluto loves to have his head scratched and will come over to me when I walk in the room.


----------



## AmRoKo (Nov 21, 2014)

ALL MA ANIMALS LOVE KISSIES! KISSIES ARE REQUIREMENT OF GOOD HOME! KISSIES ARE RULE OF LIFE! KISSIES FOREVER AND EVAR TIMES INFINITAAAAH!


----------



## wellington (Nov 21, 2014)

Too cute of a pic. I give my leopard kisses all the time, always have. I don't know if he likes them, but he does stick his head out further after each one.


----------



## wellington (Nov 21, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Lol cute but id be worried about salmonella


It's just not that much of a problem as the media would want you to believe.


----------



## wellington (Nov 21, 2014)

Or the medical field.


----------



## rachels-torts (Nov 21, 2014)

Too cute!  I'd love to do that with koda, but she's too shy lol


----------



## Elohi (Nov 21, 2014)

Always have them close to my face.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 21, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Lol cute but id be worried about salmonella


 I totally agree with that.


----------



## Elohi (Nov 21, 2014)

Gillian Moore said:


> I totally agree with that.


I would only worry if it were a turtle eating raw chicken or raw eggs, otherwise...


----------



## Elohi (Nov 21, 2014)

Of course, the turtle (boxie) I had may have bit me if I put my face in his...an infection of some sort could occur then! Lol. He was/is a grump.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 22, 2014)

Eloth said:


> I would only worry if it were a turtle eating raw chicken or raw eggs, otherwise...



They walk in there own poop and poop in there water, salmonella, you do just get from raw chicken it comes from animal poop


----------



## Elohi (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes but they have to be infected with it. Which tends to come from extremely unsanitary conditions.


----------



## Elohi (Nov 22, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> They walk in there own poop and poop in there water, salmonella, you do just get from raw chicken it comes from animal poop



Salmonella is a naturally occurring bacteria in the intestine of animals, including humans. So unsanitary conditions+poor nutrition+weak immune systems and unbalanced gut flora can cause overgrowth of salmonella to the point of infection. 
I was kind of kidding with the raw chicken/egg reference. 
Anyways, while infection is possible, it's not highly likely. I have never once in my life had a salmonella infection but know plenty of people who have...caused from the contamination of food. 
The chicken reference was because of it's higher infection instances/risk since factory farmed chickens and later hens are so incredibly unhealthy.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 22, 2014)

Hugs count?


----------



## Elohi (Nov 22, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Hugs count?
> 
> View attachment 106017


LOVE THIS PICTURE!!!!!
I want to hug an Aldabra!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 22, 2014)

Elohi said:


> LOVE THIS PICTURE!!!!!
> I want to hug an Aldabra!



 "BIG HUGS"


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Hugs count?
> 
> View attachment 106017


 That is such a sweet gesture!


----------



## Elohi (Nov 22, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> "BIG HUGS"
> 
> View attachment 106021


I would probably be kissing the tops of their heads.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 22, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I would probably be kissing the tops of their heads.



~ They don 't mind!


----------



## Elohi (Nov 22, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ They don 't mind!
> 
> View attachment 106022


Third eye to third eye!
AMAZING!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 22, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Third eye to third eye!
> AMAZING!!


----------



## Elohi (Nov 22, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 106023


These are amazing moments!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 22, 2014)

Elohi said:


> These are amazing moments!



 We have other truly stunning pictures, however unfortunately they are being saved for other projects.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 22, 2014)

Mine will have to settle for a hand shake!


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 22, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> the have other truly stunning pictures, however unfortunately they are being saved for other projects.
> 
> View attachment 106025





I cant wait for the day i have room for one of these amazing torts in my head i have started to plan it out lol since we are going to build are own house sooner or latter i wojld love yo know everything possible about them[/QUOTE]


----------



## dmmj (Nov 22, 2014)

I can't speak for my tortoises, but I know I certainly do.


----------



## Krabby (Nov 22, 2014)

All the pictures are great . I don't kiss my torts, only because of what I have read-salmonella.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2014)

Nope! Definitely no kisses here. If my tortoises want kisses they have to get them from someone else.


----------



## wellington (Nov 22, 2014)

You non kissers don't know what your missing. When my leopard sticks his head out further after a kiss, it's a great feeling, like they know you love them and they love you back. I know, they don't have human feelings, etc, etc, but in my own little world they do. Besides, you can't tell me those pics of Gregs, that they don't love her and aren't enjoying it


----------



## Boris&Nellie (Nov 22, 2014)

new life goal: hug an aldabra some day


----------



## dmmj (Nov 22, 2014)

I wonder if the tortoises thinks you are tasting them to see if they are yummy?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 22, 2014)

@ALDABRAMAN 's hug photos and all the sweet kissable torts warmed my heart so much! I can't even tell you!!! We want to kiss our Mavis so BADLY and I really think she'd go for it. She will rest her face cheek to cheek with even my silly kids. However, I have been adamantly refusing to allow my kids to kiss our beloved tortoise because two of my children have serious health conditions and we cannot take the risk. It absolutely KILLS us too, because we are all such kissers in my house and I really think my sweet tortoise would go for it.....<longful sigh>................


----------



## Elohi (Nov 22, 2014)

dmmj said:


> I wonder if the tortoises thinks you are tasting them to see if they are yummy?


It didn't take long for my leopards to figure out I wasn't going to eat them. Hahaha


----------



## Elohi (Nov 22, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> @ALDABRAMAN 's hug photos and all the sweet kissable torts warmed my heart so much! I can't even tell you!!! We want to kiss our Mavis so BADLY and I really think she'd go for it. She will rest her face cheek to cheek with even my silly kids. However, I have been adamantly refusing to allow my kids to kiss our beloved tortoise because two of my children have serious health conditions and we cannot take the risk. It absolutely KILLS us too, because we are all such kissers in my house and I really think my sweet tortoise would go for it.....<longful sigh>................



Awwww this is such a bittersweet little post. Big hugs!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 22, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Awwww this is such a bittersweet little post. Big hugs!!!


Thanks...I needed it! ...sigh...smile...sniff sniff - all better now


----------



## Elohi (Nov 22, 2014)

Here is a 15 second Instagram clip of Beans all up in my face. I love the "what?" look at the end. He is ways suspicious of my phone. LOL


----------



## Elohi (Nov 22, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Here is a 15 second Instagram clip of Beans all up in my face. I love the "what?" look at the end. He is ways suspicious of my phone. LOL


Oops forgot the link 
http://instagram.com/p/vubEvcMtwC/


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 22, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Oops forgot the link
> http://instagram.com/p/vubEvcMtwC/


I love the "what" look too! So cute!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 22, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> @ALDABRAMAN 's hug photos and all the sweet kissable torts warmed my heart so much! I can't even tell you!!! We want to kiss our Mavis so BADLY and I really think she'd go for it. She will rest her face cheek to cheek with even my silly kids. However, I have been adamantly refusing to allow my kids to kiss our beloved tortoise because two of my children have serious health conditions and we cannot take the risk. It absolutely KILLS us too, because we are all such kissers in my house and I really think my sweet tortoise would go for it.....<longful sigh>................



~ We don't make mouth contact either for obvious medicinal reasons!

~ Hugs and scratching are all the time around our crew!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2014)

Krabby said:


> All the pictures are great . I don't kiss my torts, only because of what I have read-salmonella.


 I agree. I *LOVE* my tort but I keep in mind a saying: "Better be safe than sorry."


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> We have other truly stunning pictures, however unfortunately they are being saved for other projects.
> 
> 
> View attachment 106025


 Wonderful pics, and they must be wonderful moments too.GOD bless.

A bit of a silly question but please understand me: Doesn't any gesture/movement scare you? Am asking because we were taught that one has to be cautious when dealing with any animal/pet as one cannot predict what may come out of them. Sorry.. I don't mean to offend you or upset you.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 22, 2014)

Gillian Moore said:


> Doesn't any gesture/movement scare you?



~ Totally understand. True, caution should always be used when working with these giants, especially the males. They are heavy and enormously strong. We spend so much time with them that we are aware of what they do and take precautions with them at all times. Understanding behavior and specifics of these giants is beneficial when working with them. The key is to think ahead and never let yourself get into a compromising position. Our males all have very distinctive personalities, understanding each one allows us to interact accordingly.


----------



## alex_ornelas (Nov 25, 2014)

I kiss Oliver all the time i think he's just used to it and tolerates it


----------



## Antiqueangel (Jul 16, 2020)

Elohi said:


> Yes but they have to be infected with it. Which tends to come from extremely unsanitary conditions.


My baby is cleaner than a cat or dog and we keep his bedding clean.


----------

